# Converting 0n30 to 0 scale?



## EFP&CO (Nov 16, 2008)

Hello!

Somebody in this forum who had converted Bachmann 0n30 up to 0 scale? Think about splitting the underframes and widen to fit 32mm track.

Oddvar


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

its doable..but the bachmann On30 stuff is very Narrow-Gauge in size and shape.. 
converting to standard gauge would result in VERY tiny locomotives and cars, compared to standard gauge O-scale models. 
but! if that what you want to do, there are no rules!  

Easiest way to convert rolling stock would be to simply buy new standard gauge trucks and install them.. 
not much reason to widen the narrow gauge trucks, when standard gauge O-scale parts are readily available.. 

Locomotives are more difficult, but still doable.. 
you have to lenghten the axels, widen the frame, move the cylinders out wider, and some other frame tweaks probably.. 
going wider should be MUCH easier than going narrower though! 
(I am converting some On30 locos to On2..making things narrower is a challenge..wider would be much easier) 
you would also probably want a new larger cab, and other detail changes to convert it to standard gauge.. 

What specifically are you looking to do? 
any specific locomotives or rolling stock you would like to widen to standard gauge? 

Scot


----------



## EFP&CO (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks!

Good to hear, it´s possible to convert wider! I´m not much conserned about the small size of the On30,1:48-50 fits good!

I´m working at Eramet Norway Sauda, an old, big Manganeese alloy industry, buildt around the1920-years by the American company: Electric Furnace Products & Co.Ltd.
A lot of cranes, loading and unloading towers, locos: two 18t Porter 0-2-0, two 18t Alco 0-2-0 , all saddletankers, and a norwegian buildt 0-3-0 steamlocomotive.
Later we got 3 british diesel Fowlers 0-2-0. 

The Bachmann G-scale 18ton Porter saddletank loco is equal to those we had, but G-scale will be too big to an indoor railway I think. The Bachman On30 side tip ore-cars are OK ,two port gondola, and flatcars, it was all american, and there we have to find the models too! 

Oddvar


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Oddvar, 
If you see 2 drive wheels on one side we would call that an 0-4-0, we count each axle as 2 wheels. The first 0 and the last 0 are for non driving wheels; pilot and pony trucks. 
Sounds like a fun project. 

John


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

0-2-0 is correct for some countries such as France.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By EFP&CO on 25 Jan 2011 02:29 PM 
Thanks!

Good to hear, it´s possible to convert wider! I´m not much conserned about the small size of the On30,1:48-50 fits good!

I´m working at Eramet Norway Sauda, an old, big Manganeese alloy industry, buildt around the1920-years by the American company: Electric Furnace Products & Co.Ltd.
A lot of cranes, loading and unloading towers, locos: two 18t Porter 0-2-0, two 18t Alco 0-2-0 , all saddletankers, and a norwegian buildt 0-3-0 steamlocomotive.
Later we got 3 british diesel Fowlers 0-2-0. 

The Bachmann G-scale 18ton Porter saddletank loco is equal to those we had, but G-scale will be too big to an indoor railway I think. The Bachman On30 side tip ore-cars are OK ,two port gondola, and flatcars, it was all american, and there we have to find the models too! 

Oddvar


Interesting!
well if you arent comparing them to American standard gauge locomotives, then I guess the small size is irrelevant!
So basically you would have "narrow gauge looking" locomotives and rolling stock, with standard gauge track..
that sounds cool!

I have always thought it would be fun to model some Erie railroad 6-foot gauge trains!
they looked essentially like standard gauge trains of the era, (late 19th century) but with EXTRA wide gauge! 
Drivers spread way out..

Scot


----------



## EFP&CO (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks John! In Norway we say "two-axeled", this time I just tried to "talk like an american"







Next time I´ll count the wheels







. 
Thanks to all of you!


----------



## EFP&CO (Nov 16, 2008)

Do you think the wheels will go outside the frame if I widen to 32mm track?
I have found Porter 0-4-0 18 ton saddletank loco at Grandt Line, but its without engine. The Bachmann on30 cars looks good and are not so expensive.









Oddvar


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By EFP&CO on 26 Jan 2011 07:49 AM 
Do you think the wheels will go outside the frame if I widen to 32mm track?
I have found Porter 0-4-0 18 ton saddletank loco at Grandt Line, but its without engine. The Bachmann on30 cars looks good and are not so expensive.









Oddvar





Depends on what kind of locomotive you are talking about..
for an On30 locomotive that is inside frame to begin with, converting to 32mm it will still be inside frame..
you probably wont have to modify the frame itself..just make longer axels and move the cylinders out the same amount.

but for an On30 locomotive that begins as an outside frame model..then yes, moving out the drivers will result in them being "outside of the outside frame"..
So you will have to move the entire "outside frame" out further as well, so the locomotive remains outside frame.

you are starting out with 16.5 mm gauge..going to 32mm you are doubling the width of the gauge..
increasing 8mm on each side..thats pretty substantial.

Looking at the Grandt line Porters, they are all already inside frame..which makes things easier.
you would probably want to "thicken up" the frame between the drivers when you widen the gauge, just so it looks more natural.


Scot


----------



## EFP&CO (Nov 16, 2008)

Thank you Scot for useful information, this will help us descide what scale we have to go for! H0-, 0 or G-scale. I´m happy all locomotives had inside frame. 

I´m very thankful!! 

Oddvar


----------



## james brodie (Mar 28, 2008)

Sirs, have I picked up my understanding of scales wrong? Isn't 0N30 already 0 scale just the rails are to 30" or 2'6" gauge. My bachmann single deck trams run on Peco 00 gauge track and the double deck trams run on Peco 0 gauge track. The rails are interlaced but I only use 00 gauge points.
Jim Brodie.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

James, you are right - 0n30 IS already 0 SCALE, but not 0 GAUGE. I think that the OP might consider the tiny 30mm gauge Regner Feldbahn series of locos and cars - maybe there is something there that might be better suited to his complex needs. Or simply go straight to the vast amount of stuff available in British 7mm narrow gauge. Maybe find something from Backwoods Miniatures that might suit? 

I have to admit that my head is rotating right now trying to figure out exactly what is wanted here. 

Best 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By EFP&CO on 25 Jan 2011 06:51 AM 
Hello!

Somebody in this forum who had converted Bachmann 0n30 up to 0 scale? Think about splitting the underframes and widen to fit 32mm track.

Oddvar


Sir - would you mind very much showing us what you would like to replicate/achieve? I'm having a hard time trying to figure out why you would want to double the gauge of the track, yet retain the tiny narrow-gauge outline of the rolling stock. I just put a Bachmann 0n30 car on a set of standard gauge trucks, and to say that it looked rather odd would be a kindness.

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Insert a 3rd rail between the 32mm gauge track and run the 0n3 loco as it is. Use the same code rail for all three. But note, some of the Bachmann 0n30 wheels are very small. They might cuse trouble on 0 gauge switches. 


[url="


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 14 Feb 2011 04:59 AM 
Posted By EFP&CO on 25 Jan 2011 06:51 AM 
Hello!

Somebody in this forum who had converted Bachmann 0n30 up to 0 scale? Think about splitting the underframes and widen to fit 32mm track.

Oddvar


Sir - would you mind very much showing us what you would like to replicate/achieve? I'm having a hard time trying to figure out why you would want to double the gauge of the track, yet retain the tiny narrow-gauge outline of the rolling stock. I just put a Bachmann 0n30 car on a set of standard gauge trucks, and to say that it looked rather odd would be a kindness.

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund 






He explained it in the third post of this thread..
he simply wants to take small locomotives, which are sold as On30 locomotives, and convert them standard gauge..
to model Norwegian mine locomotives, that were small, built in the USA, but standard gauge..
So the small Bachmann (and the like) On30 locos are a good starting point, they just need to be regauged..
that is all there is to it..

Scot


----------



## EFP&CO (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks to you all! What I want?, Scot has allready explained; The locos at EFP are called switchers in US, the 0-4-0 saddletankers are not that small 0n30 Bachmann Porter, have seen one brass made 2 rail at Ebay, but the 0-6-0 norwegian-buildt loco was what I thought could be a modified Bachmann loco. 
Now I found a Pola Maxi 0-6-0- steamer which is maybe useable  
Oddvar


----------



## EFP&CO (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice picture Juergen/Fritz! The idea with a 3´rd rail may be used, to the 3´gauge Nordag-railway which was build under II WW, and theese trains came into the EFP plant to load the Alumina at Furnace 1. 
Have no picts from this, but someone told they used one common rail of the normal-gauge EFP. 

Tac: sorry if I bring you headake, should have been "CONVERTING FROM 0N30 TO 0-GAUGE". Bachmann side dump ore-cars looks equal to those we had: 11 ton, load 15 ton, lenght 3,8 metres 
EFP had totally 192 cars, the boggie-gondola-cars measured 10,6 metres, weight 22 ton load 30 ton. Most gondolas at E-bay are 70 ton :-( Thats why I think Bachmann must be the solution? 
I´m thankful if someone can tell the lenght of Bachmann 0n30 cars  
Oddvar You can see pictcs the old unloadingtowers type Morrison , cableroad and the importquay at www.hoyspent.net


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Is this the type of side dump cars you are looking for? Seem that they were used all over this world 


[url="


----------



## EFP&CO (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow!! extreemly beautiful indeeed! Wish it looked like that... but the one used by the Electric Furnace Products Ltd was all steel made. Bachmann prod. code 29801 is very close; the chains and the underframe, but not the wooden sides. In 1:48 scale the smallest EFP side tip car should measure 75mm or 15", the largest: 85mm or 17". 
Thanks so much Jurgen/Fritz! Yes, it´s still FUN  
Oddvar


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi: 

Has anyone mounted standard gauge trucks under the Bachmann J&S coaches? 
Trucks used? 

Norman


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By norman on 23 Jul 2011 07:36 PM 
Hi: 

Has anyone mounted standard gauge trucks under the Bachmann J&S coaches? 
Trucks used? 

Norman 






No, but I happen to have a Bachmann On30 coach, a standard gauge caboose (for reference, I will place the caboose behind the coach) 

and a short section of 32mm "standard gauge profile" track..
I will take some photos tomorrow, and photoshop out the truck sideframes to standard gauge..see what it looks like.

Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

[img]


[img]


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Fritz, Can you tell us the source for you side dump car? 
Richard


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Scott: 

Referencing the standard gauge caboose, I guess the narrow gauge coaches are too small to use as standard gauge coaches? 

Norman


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Yup. 

BTW - On30 does not need to be changed to 0 scale, it IS 0 scale. Just 'narrow gauge' [2ft 6in] instead of standard gauge [4ft 8.5in].

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By norman on 25 Jul 2011 10:59 PM 
Hi Scott: 

Referencing the standard gauge caboose, I guess the narrow gauge coaches are too small to use as standard gauge coaches? 

Norman 






Norman,
I used the standard gauge caboose simply because it was handy! 
and to have a "real" standard gauge car as a reference for the Bachmann combine..

as for " narrow gauge coaches are too small to use as standard gauge coaches?"..the answer is "yes and no"! 
most of the time, they would probably look too small..but prototypes come in all sizes and shapes..
im sure a bachmann On30 caboose could be converted to standard gauge, and simply represent a very small standard gauge caboose..
which probably existed, somewhere, in real life..

the original poster of this thread is intending to use the Bachmann On30 rolling stock to represent a small mining railroad in Norway..which was Standard Gauge, but very small locomotives and equipment..so in that case, the On30 locos and rolling stock "fit"..
For American standard gauge, 99% of the time, the On30 cars will be "too small" to realistically represent standard gauge cars..but not 100% of the time..

Scot


----------

